# Coming very soon from AFAW!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

AFAW USA will be importing a new line of rods for the US market. I spoke with Julian Shambrook of AFAW yesterday and this line of rods will run from 9' to 13' in length and will be aimed at the 6nbait market. The rods should cast from 4nbait to 8nbait. Julian tells me the performance is top notch.

They will be a mid price point rod, with the 13' coming in at around 200.00 (price to finalized very soon) and lower for the shorter models. They will not have the fuji hardware that the current Premium rods do but they should be a GREAT bang for the buck addition to the store. 

I will have the rods in my hands for testing within a week and will post how they stack-up. 

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*checking out all those rods*

I just read where the Chrisfield casting event Sept 15&16 was canceled. Dang! That would have close enough to come over and check out three or four of those AFAW rods. Need a demo futher north than NC !

cheers darrel


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

wow thats awsome. keep us posted if its anything close to the surf thats a great deal


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The rods arrived today. It will be Monday before I can unpack but I do plan to give them a shakedown next week.

Will post the results.

Tommy


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Pics please pics

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm thinking a 12' for a weight challenged person like myself(might stop me getting lifted of the ground) Will blanks be available also? Thanks, Darren


----------

